# Favorite fishing knot of the Pros?



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

The Clinch Knot and the improved Clinch Knot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-sRY1srzuI


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Amen...improved clinch!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Knot*

With braid? Just curious. C2


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I used to tie the improved clinch but have switched to a uni knot. I've had way less knot breaks since changing. I also learned the double uni which is awesome for when your line breaks but you still have both pieces. or when you have to cut out wind knots/birdsnets.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

At the fly, I always tie a non-slip loop knot, except for big stuff, then I tie a figure 8 tarpon loop knot.
I think the loops give the fly a lot more action on your retrieve.
L8, Harry


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Double Uni is the easiest for connecting to lines. I still have not broke a Palomar know for lure to line knots.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

An 8lb uniknot loop could be a problem with a 50% knot strength...found out the hard way


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I also use a non slip loop


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I like a Rapala knot when I want a loop to fly, Dbl surgeon loop for a loop to loop leader to fly line, blood knots for building leaders, and a dbl Surgeon for tippet, I think a clinch sucks! I used the improved clinch for ever, but gave it up for a Davey it is a fast strong easy tie, for a big eye do the last step of the Davey twice, this is a great knot and strong w/a small profile :yes:

Anybody catching those Pompano yet, Destin had the water temp at 71 this morning? I went out yesterday morning and caught one sm lady and a hard tail in the surf, saw a few mullet passing by, very slow.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks to Flylipps I use the loop knot for pretty much everything now (unless I'm back up north where I'm using 5x- and can't afford the loop w/ the small fly). It allows the fly/lure to move more naturally and I've never lost a fish because of this knot and that includes big AJ's on my trevali jigging rods w/ 80lb braid. Slight variation from the pic below is that I pass the tag end back through the main loop.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I use this knot for a loop knot. Easy to tie. I have not lost a fish, but if I were tourney fishing I'd probably pick the one above.

This one works well, and it pretty weedless.






Jim


----------

